

Show HN: Contentibl – Native iOS apps for WordPress sites - ryanworl
http://contentibl.com

======
crazychrome
trust me, it's not going to work.

tried similar thing on facebook page 2.5 years ago. the reason is that unless
you have a deep pocket, your non-revolutionary product has little hope.

besides, you'll have problems with App Store Review Guidelines 2.13 sooner or
later.

anyway, good luck!

